# Thread Missing?



## cockapoolove (Oct 4, 2011)

I had a thread earlier and *Laura(L)Izzie* was kind enough to post some pictures of her Cockapoo to show me the different lengths of hair/fur. Any idea where this thread went? And *Thank you for posting those pictures!*

Also, 

DH and I are talking and it seems he doesn't like them as furry as I do. Anyone with medium length coats for their babies? Also, how often would that mean we need to have him/her groomed? I was thinking 8-10 weeks to keep it at bay. Would I be correct? 

I like the length of this fur: 










I would like the face slightly less moreso over the eye area.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

sorry that was me i have acidently deleated the thread 'how long between grooms', i was merging the threads and acidently deleted the first post which has deleted the thread. 

im still trying to see if i can undo this sorry again.


----------



## cockapoolove (Oct 4, 2011)

No worries!  

Just wanted to make sure I wasn't losing it! haha


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

no, because people had posted on both threads i wanted to merge them the delete the duplacated post, but i did it wrong. (combination of talking to my mum, watching tv and edidting the forum at the same time, wont be doing that again in a hurry)

think ive been a mod for over a year and its only the 2nd time ive done something by accident(i think?)


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I groom and clip miley myself,i sometimes do my larger cockapoos but miley is so easy cos she is little and i like not long but not shaved short either so somewhere in between,here she is after being clipped x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Did you see the pictures before it got deleted or would you like me to re-do the post I sent you?
I would say my Izzie looks quite medium lengthed now that it is a bit curlier instead of shaggier, I think you could probably get away with a couple of months inbetween grooms to keep it a good length, maybe even three depending how fast your 'poos coat grows


----------



## cockapoolove (Oct 4, 2011)

I did..Thank you! 

See..I love the fluffy teddy bear look and DH not so much, lol. But, my cats are big fluff balls and that's just how I like my animals. So, a compromise is in the works! haha


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Okay no worries  I think it looks lovely a big longer, but i'm not a massive fan of it being too long now that i've seen Izzie's at that middley curly stage  I prefer her coat now to the long shaggy wavy coat before we first had her cropped short.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

to be honest you cant really decide on a coat length until you have you adult cockapoo, and even then what works at a year old might not work at 18 months old. 

also remember that the length you think is perfect will just get longer, even now i think i have the perfect in-between clip but within a week or two I'm wishing i had taken them shorter. 

so you sometimes better going just that wee bit shorter than you would like so they can go out for a bit longer. 

remember you big fluffy cat doesn't have a poodle coat, and isn't running through mud, bushes, rivers, bogs, dragging home half the beach in her coat. 

i let my girls legs grow long during the summer as i had wanted to do it for ages, but it just want practical for me for the winter, still might do it a gain in the summer, but i might not. 

the cockapoo coat is trial and error, it really depends on you the owner, and i think every one hear can admit they underestimated how quickly a longer coat can get out of control with mats to the point of no return.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

mandym said:


> I groom and clip miley myself,i sometimes do my larger cockapoos but miley is so easy cos she is little and i like not long but not shaved short either so somewhere in between,here she is after being clipped x


OMG she is just sooooooooooadorable :love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Miley is beautiful! 

I like the fluffy look too, but I'm kind of getting nervous about keeping up with the grooming! When does the adult coat usually come in? I think i'll have to go shorter just because of our lifestyle.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

The think the adult coat can start to develop from around 6 months onwards (but generally that just starts out as a few matts behind the ears) & then gradually gets worse. I think after about 10 months ish if you don't keep up to regular grooming then that's when the coat needs to be cut very short to get it managable again.
It's hard as well, especially when you have an uncooperative cockapoo! Izzie hates being groomed & with her coat being so thick & curly she needs to be brushed reguarly, it's like a full time job!
The shorter coat is easier to manage, but again it has to be kept on top of.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi I love the look of the first cockapoo picture also ,i would guess you should book them in every 6-8 weeks and see how it goes.
Buddy is over 7 mths now and his adult coat hasnt come through yet and also the hair on his body dosnt seem to grow as fast as it does on his legs and head/face ,ive had him groomed once so far but didnt have them cut his body or under his chin as it still looked ok,his face however ive had to trim evey few weeks myself as it grows so quickly dx


----------

